Ask HN: What's harder to understand, JavaScript's “this” or Frisbee physics? - hammerbrostime
======
analtality
Most math books/papers come complete with definitions(incredibly helpful),
theorems and proofs. In other words they are "well-documented" in programmer
talk. Books on programming language semantics/syntax and general physics
haven't reached the level of anal-ness that math texts exhibit when it comes
to details, definitions and consequences. So, I'd say whichever comes with
more hand-wavy (non)arguments is more difficult to pick up unless you're up
for straight up memorization.

------
db48x
There's only 5 possible cases that determine the value of the "this" keyword,
so I'd say that frisbee physics are harder.

